# Oscar has landed.



## outcast (Sep 4, 2013)

Well Ive got my Oscar which I got from Fleabay and the vario came from Geordie, thanks again,its so much easier than using my porlex. They are settling in very nicely and have very nearly brewed their way threw a whole bag of Rave signature already and im looking forward to many more to come. Definitely going to have to work at my milk steaming though, Oscar is a monster compared to my last machine.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's looking very good. Nice colour.

If you want to perfect your espresso though, forget that line on the glass. Weigh your grinds into the PF & weigh your espresso out. Cost you a pair of cheap 200g jewelery scales from the bay.

Brew for 25/28 seconds. Try 16 grams in with 24 grams out for starters. Adjust grind to suit your taste.

Presume you are gonna use fresh roast beans to do the job.

Enjoy your results


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Mmmmm whiskey.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Seriously though, looking good. As for brewing as ronsil said try out brew ratios I use lighter roasts and aim for dose x 1.55.

That said the line on the shot glass definitely helps deliver consistency of that's your chosen method of prep. I only use it with 18g doubles though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That was the oscar of eBay? You got a bargain there well done! Glad it's I good working order and your getting good coffee from it already . Loving the red colour , such a nice change to see different look machines .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nice choice mate


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on your new machine outcast

Looking good:good:


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Real bargain there, looks pretty striking in fire engine red too.

I notice the portafilter spout is the naff new design (every video I'd seen before used a different spout), does that mean it's not that old of a unit?


----------



## outcast (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks guys,

I do use scales to weigh the beans into the grinder, Im using 18g at the minute, but ive not weighed the output. Ive read that quite alot of the members here do that, so maybe I will have to give it a try and see what results I get. At the minute Im aiming for about a 2oz output in about 25 sec, but tend to stop the pour when I see it blonding. Still a bit hit and miss, but thats probably down to my tamping. Im enjoying the results never the less practice makes perfect hey.

The spout on the portafilter is just the one I put back on after I cleaned it once I got it. I have another open double spout and a single, Does the spout have any effect on the pour, other than aesthetics?

I wasn't quiet sure about the colour when I first saw it on ebay, but now with it sat on the counter I really like it. It might not be as shiney as so many other machines, but it is so easy to keep clean.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Different spouts have different heights, the NS portafilter has been designed to be level when rested on a surface for tamping (the edge is rounded so it's hard to tamp it on the side of a table).

I've been after an original spout for a while as I prefer the aesthetics (the generic 3/8 double spouts seem too tall), I'll give you a fair price for it if you've got no interest in it.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

looks great, the colour really "pops". For some reason I'm obsessed with Red coffee accessories. I really wanted a Red grinder!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

shrink said:


> looks great, the colour really "pops". For some reason I'm obsessed with Red coffee accessories. I really wanted a Red grinder!


Next grinder should be a Ferrari red SJ from the man himself .......


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice machine and some very nice single malts there as well!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Very red, nice,


----------



## outcast (Sep 4, 2013)

Hmm yes Single Malts another little hobby of mine:drink: one that has suffered a little since oscar appeared on the bar, but a very worthy addition.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

love it outcast!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Any annoying issues arising?

cooling flush etc???


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Your Oscar looks great ! Can I ask how much you paid on EBay for it ? Would very much like to upgrade one day to something like that. Is there a difference in the coffee since your last set up ?

Soll


----------

